# Best place for some DIY concentrates



## KobusMTL (12/5/20)

HI Everyone

So mixed a couple of 30ml of my own mixes mostly candy, apple and methol flavour.
But want to go more now cause I know stuff need time to steep,
but where is the best place to buy from in these lockdown times,
that is not mad rush with noob vaper (still one myself) that is looking for vapes cause they don't want to pay R1000 for a carton of sharp
want some more fruity flavours, want to do a multi cherry/berry one and a passion fruit one.

would be nice if someone has a zoo biscuit recipe maybe
Hope some one can help me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (12/5/20)

Zoo Cookie recipe from ATF...
I usually buy from Blck (closed at the moment) or Flavourworld, but Vape Hyper is good too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Zoo Cookie recipe from ATF...
> I usually buy from Blck (closed at the moment) or Flavourworld, but Vape Hyper is good too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @CJB85 , Running low on shop Zoo Cookies - normally Hardwick's Animalz- so will give this a try as well. What can I ''rule 1'' for Lucky Leprechaun ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (12/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks @CJB85 , Running low on shop Zoo Cookies - normally Hardwick's Animalz- so will give this a try as well. What can I ''rule 1'' for Lucky Leprechaun ?


Haven't tried Lucky Leprechaun but ELR notes say a cereal marshmallow flavour (oats). That recipe also uses very little at 0.4%.

Maybe 0.2% TFA Honey Circles Cereal for the oats note and then either some FA Marshmallow at 0.2% or FA Meringue & TFA Toasted Marshmallow both at 0.2%

I'm just guessing here (and relaying what I read on ELR)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (12/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks @CJB85 , Running low on shop Zoo Cookies - normally Hardwick's Animalz- so will give this a try as well. What can I ''rule 1'' for Lucky Leprechaun ?


I have no idea, I haven't mixed this and probably don't have half the concentrates for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DS_vaper (19/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks @CJB85 , Running low on shop Zoo Cookies - normally Hardwick's Animalz- so will give this a try as well. What can I ''rule 1'' for Lucky Leprechaun ?


Try rogue zombues mix i use it and its very good in my opinion stompies ones is also hands down lekker

Sent from my LM-X525 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/5/20)

KobusMTL said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> So mixed a couple of 30ml of my own mixes mostly candy, apple and methol flavour.
> But want to go more now cause I know stuff need time to steep,
> ...



BLCK Flavour is my go to shop, online and fast shipping @Richio

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------

